# Can't boot into Post with Dual Channel Ram on Asus B550-F and Ryzen 5 5600X (RESOLVED)



## Stylesetter (Nov 10, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I just received my new hardware and i am not able to get into post with two RAM sticks in B2 and A2.
One stick in A2 will boot me into Post and one stick in A1 and A2 will boot me into Post.
Out of the box i wasnt able to get into Post at all with any ram configuration and the yellow RAM light would be lit. After updating my BIOS to Version 1212 i was finally able to boot into POST with one stick in A2. Also I've noticed that the Bios sets the Ram speed to 2133 MHz on default and not 3200.

Both Sticks are working in A2 so i don't think any of the sticks are faulty.

Can someone help? Maybe certain Bios settings can do the trick? Also, if i run the sticks in A1 and A2, will it work as dual channel?

My hardware:
Asus ROG Strix B550-F Gaming (WIFI)
2x16GB G.Skill Ripjaw V 3200MHz ( F4-3200C16D-32GVK)
AMD Ryzen 5 5600X with Stock Cooler
GeForce RTX 3070
be quiet! PURE POWER 600W ATX24


----------



## Glaceon (Nov 10, 2020)

Stylesetter said:


> if i run the sticks in A1 and A2, will it work as dual channel?


No.

You are still unable to boot with two sticks, even after the update?


----------



## Stylesetter (Nov 10, 2020)

Correct, it doesnt boot when i put one stick into B2 and another one into A2 even after updating to the newest BIOS. The motherboard will light up the DRAM Led yellow.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 10, 2020)

Stylesetter said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just received my new hardware and i am not able to get into post with two RAM sticks in B2 and A2.
> One stick in A2 will boot me into Post and one stick in A1 and A2 will boot me into Post.
> ...



My system has nearly identical specs to yours: 5600X, B550-F Gaming Wifi and 2x16GB Ripjaws V 3600 CL18.

I'm currently on bios revision 1202 and it's been running just peachy. It looks like you're running revision 1212 which is listed as a "beta" bios, so that might be the cause of your issues.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 10, 2020)

Have you tried slots A1 and B1?


----------



## Stylesetter (Nov 10, 2020)

Yes i have tried to use A1 and B1 and it didnt work.

Also i tried several BIOS versions. I tried all BIOS versions from 805 upwards including 1202.

PooPipeBoy, what BIOS settings regarding memory do you have? This might be quite helpful!


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 10, 2020)

Stylesetter said:


> Yes i have tried to use A1 and B1 and it didnt work.
> 
> Also i tried several BIOS versions. I tried all BIOS versions from 805 upwards including 1202.
> 
> PooPipeBoy, what BIOS settings regarding memory do you have? This might be quite helpful!



I generally don't do much in the bios, IIRC I only made the following changes: Load optimised defaults, set memory to DOCP mode (i.e. XMP), then set FCLK to 1800MHz (i.e. half of memory speed). Made some boot device changes and that's all.


----------



## BoboOOZ (Nov 10, 2020)

Stylesetter said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just received my new hardware and i am not able to get into post with two RAM sticks in B2 and A2.
> One stick in A2 will boot me into Post and one stick in A1 and A2 will boot me into Post.
> ...


It would seem like some of your memory channels are not working.
This can come from different sources. I have this problem and I have to run a suboptimal memory configuration due to burning out memory channels after bad application of liquid metal.

But I have heard Linus say that it's usually just coming from unequal pressure while mounting the cooler on the CPU. I've never had that, but  I haven't mounted hundreds of cpu's either. So you could try remounting your cooler on your CPU's and making sure you fasten the screws as evenly as possible and see if that gets you back your memory channels.


----------



## Taraquin (Nov 10, 2020)

I would try dram calc and safe preset 3200 with dual rank. XMP usually works, but not always and dual rank can be a bit tricky. It could be your MB is setting one subtiming too low on XMP.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 10, 2020)

likely there is an issue with the memory socket.


----------



## mxking035 (Nov 10, 2020)

Stylesetter said:


> Both Sticks are working in A2 so i don't think any of the sticks are faulty.


RMA the mobo .

Can you try enable XMP (run at 3200mhz) with one stick and post your timings using the software below?








						ZenTimings
					

ZenTimings is a simple and lightweight app for monitoring memory timings on Ryzen platform.




					zentimings.protonrom.com


----------



## Stylesetter (Nov 10, 2020)

mxking035 said:


> RMA the mobo .
> 
> Can you try enable XMP (run at 3200mhz) with one stick and post your timings using the software below?
> 
> ...






zen timings does not work for me. I doubleclick the exe then the logo appears and dissapears . So ive screenshotted Z CPU, i hope it helps.



BoboOOZ said:


> It would seem like some of your memory channels are not working.
> This can come from different sources. I have this problem and I have to run a suboptimal memory configuration due to burning out memory channels after bad application of liquid metal.
> 
> But I have heard Linus say that it's usually just coming from unequal pressure while mounting the cooler on the CPU. I've never had that, but  I haven't mounted hundreds of cpu's either. So you could try remounting your cooler on your CPU's and making sure you fasten the screws as evenly as possible and see if that gets you back your memory channels.


Yeah ive read that too. Im using the stock cooler, the ryzen wraith stealth and its super complicated to mount because it has springs on their screws. I tried to losen the screws as much as possible but its super fiddely.



Taraquin said:


> I would try dram calc and safe preset 3200 with dual rank. XMP usually works, but not always and dual rank can be a bit tricky. It could be your MB is setting one subtiming too low on XMP.


I dont see those settings on the asus as its an amd cpu i think. But i've set it to DOCP which should be the AMD equivalent, then i set the clock speed to 3200 and FCLK to 1600.

ASUS support update:
They told me to reset the CMOS which didnt work for me. Then they said i should try anothe RAM which is compatible and if it doesnt work then the motherboard has an issue and i should replace it.

I tried an unsupported RAM kit and it has the same issue as my supoorted RAM kit. A1+A2 works but B2+A2 doesnt work. Ill try to ask a friend if i can use his RAM kit which is on the list of supported ram.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 10, 2020)

Have you tried manuall settings?
Setting DRAM speed (X32 or 3200) and voltage (1.35~1.4V)?

For now ZenTimings cant work with ZEN3. I guess it needs an update...


----------



## Colddecked (Nov 10, 2020)

Stylesetter said:


> View attachment 175101
> zen timings does not work for me. I doubleclick the exe then the logo appears and dissapears . So ive screenshotted Z CPU, i hope it helps.
> 
> 
> ...



bring the ram over to your friends place too so he can try testing it in a different motherboard.  OR you can try memtesting the sticks one at a time, on different sockets.  Sounds like a HW issue though.  Can you just return the board as defective and get a new one?


----------



## Stylesetter (Nov 11, 2020)

It turned out to be a bend pin on the cpu which touched another pin. I'm lucky nothing got short circuited. I fixed it and now the RAM works in B2 and A2 in dual channel! 

Thank you to everyone here that offered their help! Its much appreciated


----------



## Glaceon (Nov 11, 2020)

Glad to hear you got it fixed.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 11, 2020)

Stylesetter said:


> It turned out to be a bend pin on the cpu which touched another pin. I'm lucky nothing got short circuited. I fixed it and now the RAM works in B2 and A2 in dual channel!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here that offered their help! Its much appreciated



Man that's scary, lucky it sounds like there were no broken pins. Kudos to getting it sorted out.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 11, 2020)

Yea, that is crazy sketch. And it had a cpu cooler mounted on top. You are so lucky ya didn't lose a pin.


----------

